# Anyone on the April BOTC??



## ChristopherRobin (3 Mar 2007)

I finally got called today for infantry officer. Course starts April 16th in St-Jean. 

Anyone else going to be there?


----------



## Hot Lips (3 Mar 2007)

Welcome aboard... 

HL


----------



## Jorkapp (4 Mar 2007)

I'll be there doing BOTP/SLT starting in May. Welcome aboard, and enjoy IAP.


----------



## Phantom Train (5 Mar 2007)

Congratulations ! I'll be there too on April 16th. Got my call last Friday. Hope to see you there !


----------



## Happydiver (5 Mar 2007)

I'm flying out of Comox 14 Apr for the mid April course.  There's another wannabe pilot friend of mine out of Edmonton that will be there too, (CasperTr11).  Cya there!


----------



## narushima (12 Mar 2007)

Ill be there on April 16th too, Im french tho so I think they will place us in different classes right?


----------



## rosco (13 Mar 2007)

See you there as well.
...but Armour!
 :tank:


----------



## ThainC (13 Mar 2007)

Aye, Lads - I'll be there.  As will Hopeful_Officer_Girl! Congrats to her, as she just got her offer for Log O, Ahroo!


----------



## hopeful_officer_girl (13 Mar 2007)

Yep, I'll be there too.    Can't wait for it .....see you all there


----------



## Mast (13 Mar 2007)

Passed the NOAB and will be in IAP/BOTP on April 16th.


----------



## rounder199 (14 Mar 2007)

Hey everyone,


I`ll be there as well. (pilot) St-Jean is only half an hour from my home in Montreal so no big move for me.  Anyone know how we are divided over there?


----------



## ThainC (14 Mar 2007)

Divided? I suspect we'll get put into managable chunks so we can be trained.  That being said, since you live the closest Rounder, guess that means weekend parties are at your house, hrm?  ;D


----------



## eugene86 (15 Mar 2007)

I just got my offer yesterday, but they told me I start the 23rd in St. Jean, does that make sense? you guys all seem to get there earlier.


----------



## eugene86 (15 Mar 2007)

I just got my offer yesterday, but they told me I start April the 23rd in St. Jean, does that make sense? you guys all seem to get there earlier.


----------



## klee519 (23 Mar 2007)

I will be there too, the course will be end at August, if i am right.
Are we talking about reg force or reserve here?


Lee015


----------



## Mast (23 Mar 2007)

I think it is a reg course. Mine ends on Aug 3rd. Anyone from NOAB 0701?


----------



## klee519 (23 Mar 2007)

yea, Aug3rd is what i am told. but they never told me the course number. I will probably the oldest guy on the course.


----------



## Mast (23 Mar 2007)

Can you beat 29?


----------



## klee519 (23 Mar 2007)

Mast said:
			
		

> Passed the NOAB and will be in IAP/BOTP on April 16th.



Are you taking BOTC or IAP/BOTP? Both are the same course?


----------



## Mast (24 Mar 2007)

I think that the BOTC is the new name for the 9 week IAP and the 5 week BOTP. Of course, I've been wrong before. Once. Maybe.


----------



## rosco (24 Mar 2007)

Mast

Got you by one year!
30 isn't so old though!?
At least I still look 25 
20 with the short hair and no beard 

klee519 time for some "come up'ins" for the "young'ngs"
... or a slap in the face for some old men.
I think probably both

cheers


----------



## proudnurse (24 Mar 2007)

rossco said:
			
		

> Mast
> 
> Got you by one year!
> 30 isn't so old though!?
> ...



Just one of the couple things that I caught before I head 'er off to sleep  as for me I'm one year into my 3rd Decade of life, and don't ever forget you are only as young as you feel  and so far, so good for me. 

~Rebecca


----------



## hopeful_officer_girl (4 Apr 2007)

Well it's getting down to the wire. Hope everyone is getting excited about it.  

So for all of us going to the April 16 IAP, how about we get to know each other better?
So state your name, age, where you're from, what course you're on, when you landing in Montreal (that is if you're flying there), and your MOC again. 

I'll start. My name's Ramona, 23, I'm from Calgary, course 0009, taking flight AC 160 landing in Montreal at 13:15, and I'm going Log O Air.

See you all there real soon.


----------



## George Wallace (4 Apr 2007)

Ramona

The Basic Training Forums are about Basic Training questions, answers, and tips.  If you want to "Chat" take it to PMs or some other means.


----------



## ThainC (4 Apr 2007)

Perhaps this thread should be moved then, since there doesn't seem to be much about training other than the date we're all going, and everyone who is going saying hello and that they too are going.

CST.


----------



## hopeful_officer_girl (4 Apr 2007)

Oh I'm sorry, all I wanted was for us who are going to get to know each other a bit better before leaving, so that when we get there team work will be that much easier for all of us, that we will all get along better, and that hopefully we will all become life long friends. 

But I absolutely agree with Thain. If this thread is in the wrong forum, then it should be moved.


----------

